
Please take survey for new product (specially ladies) - julcol
https://jurveyjulian.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html
======
julcol
Hi,

We are running the above survey to better target our new product.

We want to analyze many facets of “the need”. From Clayton Christensen’s “what
do we hire this stuff for”, to sensibilities around topics that influence our
selection of media or willingness and reasons to pay for content.

Moving from a paradigm of mostly free ( or rather I haven’t got a clue of how
am I paying for this but the deal seems good ) to I make a choice as to what
is valuable for me, I understand this is the hard work of somebody and it
deserves to be compensated if I want it to be to the standards I expect.

It is 73 questions. If you think that is going to be exhausting , thanks for
reading up to here. No need to continue. We value your time.

Understanding the right levers is paramount for us. It ain’t easy or we ain’t
smart enough without so many questions.

Currently 85% of respondents are male...it’s totally unbalanced. I wish some
ladies had the opportunity and willingness to fill out the survey.

It is in 5 languages. Choose wisely. There is probably at least one that is
right for you :-)

Many thanks to all of you who took the time to read to this point.

For those who will take the survey to the end, may the fairies bless you.

Big Thanks

Julian C.

